# my kitties painted in oils



## charliecat12 (Jun 19, 2012)

I got my kitties picture painted in oils . Here are some pics included in the portrait is also Charliecat - no longer with us..xx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, that's amazing!! And your cats are beautiful! :001_wub:


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

That's gorgeous where did you get that done I want my cat painted but want someone who can paint their personality too, like yours. They all have character in their faces xx


----------



## charliecat12 (Jun 19, 2012)

It was painted by Nick Beale, both him and his wife Melanie are Artists and amazing. If you google melanie and Nick Artists it their site will come up its Pet portraits they were amazing. i have posted some of the pics they used and the composite they used to paint it..x


----------



## charliecat12 (Jun 19, 2012)

thank you youre pets are cute too. I used to have rabbits.. had them for years, although very problamatic healthwise xxxxx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

charliecat12 said:


> thank you youre pets are cute too. I used to have rabbits.. had them for years, although very problamatic healthwise xxxxx


Thank you! They are complex little creatures- there's lots to look out for in terms of health, and they can go down hill pretty quickly. Thankfully, my two had a checkup last week and are pictures of health- their teeth, fur, hocks, eyes, ears are 'perfect', apparently. Made me feel like a good bunny mum


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

beautiful portraits but then again they are beautiful cats. you are a credit to you and look like they came from a good breeder


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Beautiful portrait. Nick and Mel are brilliant artists.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow the likeness is amazing, and your cats are beautiful. _


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

WOW!!!.... stunning portraits, and such beautiful cats


----------



## charliecat12 (Jun 19, 2012)

thank you. the picture has pride of place xx


----------

